# vServer?



## Bloodlord (22. Oktober 2003)

Welchen guten und günstigen Anbieter ausser Server4Free könnt ihr mir empfehelen?!
Brauch so ab 2Gb speicher....! Hab http://www.webhostlist.de schon angeschaut hätte gerne ein paar erfahrungen?!


----------



## Arne Buchwald (23. Oktober 2003)

Gut und Server4Free widerspricht sich.  - mehr kann ich dir zum Thema leider nicht sagen, da wir "nur" Hosting auf Otto-Normal-Server anbieten.

Such' mal in der WHL - ist schon eine gute Adresse für sowas.


----------



## Bloodlord (23. Oktober 2003)

.....Server4free hatte ich ja auch ausgeschlossen da man da nur schlechtes hört. Tendiere inzwischen eher zu einem dedizierten server..zb das Angebot von Strato...der für 39€/monat.


----------



## Spacemonkey (24. Oktober 2003)

Ich kann dir dfd-solutions empfehlen.
Da kost ein Dedicated Server zwar 69€, dafür ist der aber ziemlich gut und es gibt auch einen guten Kundenservice.


----------



## strao (2. November 2003)

und ich empfehle http://www.elkhouse.de

Da gibts Dediservers ab 19.99€ (kein scherz!) und wenn du nicht mehr als 5gb Traffic brauchst dann bleibts auch dabei. Die Setupkosten kannste die übrigends auch komplett Sparen wenn du dich 12 Monate bindest! Ips gibts soviele du willst für umsonst. (vorausgesetzt du kannst ripe-gerecht erklären wozu du sie brauchst!)

Support ist auch Klasse.

[edit]
hab mir jetzt mal das dfd-solutions Angebot angesehen und hab ne Frage dazu:
Bekommt man da überhaupt nen ssh Rootzugang? Weil die da schreiben:
"[...]bieten wir Ihnen den von uns administrierten "Class S" Server[...]"
und
"[..]installieren wir nach vorheriger Prüfung auf Sicherheit und Stabilität von Ihnen gewünschte Softwarepakete (Debian Packages) auf Ihrem dedizierten Server." 

also ich installier schon gern selber was ich will.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (2. November 2003)

> Da gibts Dediservers ab 19.99€ (kein scherz!) und wenn du nicht mehr als 5gb Traffic brauchst dann bleibts auch dabei.


Guck' in der WHL, dort findest du ebenfalls solche Angebote. Fragt sich nur, wielange solche Anbieter überleben, da bei dem Preis kaum Gewinn mehr möglich ist.



> Die Setupkosten kannste die übrigends auch komplett Sparen wenn du dich 12 Monate bindest!


Auch nichts Neues.



> Ips gibts soviele du willst für umsonst. (vorausgesetzt du kannst ripe-gerecht erklären wozu du sie brauchst!)


Auch Standard.


----------



## strao (2. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Arne Buchwald _
> *Fragt sich nur, wielange solche Anbieter überleben, da bei dem Preis kaum Gewinn mehr möglich ist.*



Ach ich rechne dem Provider schon ne ganz gute überlebenschance aus, da es nicht das einzige Angebot ist. Dahinter steht ein relativ bekannter und großer Accessprovider für NRW.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (2. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von strao _
> *[...], da es nicht das einzige Angebot ist. *


Viele Dumping-Angebote ändern am wirtschaftlich betrachteten 'Dumping' auch nichts.


----------



## danube (2. November 2003)

http://www.goldvision.de/de/de/microrack.html

Hab gute Erfahrungen mit denen!


----------



## Arne Buchwald (2. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von danube _
> *http://www.goldvision.de/de/de/microrack.html
> *





> Sendmail, ProFTPs, QPopper


Tja, dann hoffe ich mal für alle Kunden, dass die Techniker _richtig_ Ahnung von Sendmail haben, ..... Exploitsgefahr hoch 5. Genauso sieht's bei QPopper aus. Man möge einfach mal nach mit Google nach QPopper auf SecurityFocus.com suchen  

Dann will man entweder einen anderen Anbieter oder gleich die halbe Software deinstallieren und andere, sicherere installieren!

P.S.: Ich will die Seite erst gar nicht weiter auseinandernehmen.


----------



## danube (2. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Arne Buchwald _
> *Tja, dann hoffe ich mal für alle Kunden, dass die Techniker _richtig_ Ahnung von Sendmail haben, ..... Exploitsgefahr hoch 5. Genauso sieht's bei QPopper aus. *


Das haben die, keine Sorge! Sobald wieder eine Lücke in Sendmail bekannt wird patchen die den Kernel

>>P.S.: Ich will die Seite erst gar nicht weiter auseinandernehmen

mach ruhig!

Du musst auch immer Bedenken dass du für den Preis einen 1A Support bekommst was bei ähnlichen Angeboten kaum der Fall ist.

@Bloodlord: Wenn du nicht zurückschreckst selbst Hand anzulegen kann ich dir auch http://www.isp4p.net/index.php?action=vserver empfehlen!


----------

